# painting bottles



## yakhunter (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone tried that white board paint on wine bottles? I wonder if it would stick to glass. It is paint that turns walls and such into a working white board for dry erase markers. It wouldn't be pretty for giving away gift bottles, but you could keep your house reds and whites, etc. identifiable and not have to scrape labels when you empty them. 

I couldn't find anything in the archives after a cursory search. I will look into it and update, but if anyone already has, it might save some trouble.

J


----------



## Rocky (Aug 13, 2013)

Interesting idea. I wonder what the durability of the coating is and how it would survive washings. Worth investigating. Let us know how it works if you try it.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 13, 2013)

I use a paint pen to mark most all my bottles, it looks ok and it literally wipes off with a little solvent !

When we go to parties I will cover them with a nice label or I also have a personal generic label that is missing the name and the date of the wine


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 13, 2013)

I'd think it would work. I've seen the same thing done on a food blog somewhere on wine bottles with the black chalk board paint. Looked unique but no clue about durability or dusted up hands when you handle the bottle.
Mike


----------



## Kraffty (Aug 13, 2013)

They painted the whole bottle, pretty neat.
Mike


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 13, 2013)

Kraffty said:


> They painted the whole bottle, pretty neat.
> Mike



The paint sticks look very similar to this - they come in different colors as well.


----------



## yakhunter (Aug 14, 2013)

I bought a glass paint pen at Michaels to try that Vac-man, but when I got home and read the directions it said takes 3-4 days to dry and then you have to bake it in the oven. 

Where did you get your paint pen?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 14, 2013)

yakhunter said:


> I bought a glass paint pen at Michaels to try that Vac-man, but when I got home and read the directions it said takes 3-4 days to dry and then you have to bake it in the oven.
> 
> Where did you get your paint pen?



When I get home I can give you the exact name - 
I believe we just pick them up at Menards or Home Depot - they are approx 3 or 4 dollars each and dry within 30 seconds . I will usually take a solvent on a rag and it literally takes 2 swipes and your done


----------



## dralarms (Aug 14, 2013)

Wal mart sells paint pens.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 14, 2013)

I picked up a few of these at a local store last Thanksgiving for marking people's glasses. They work great, and it wipes off with a wet paper towel and a tiny bit of elbow grease.

http://www.wineenthusiast.com/wine-glass-writer-metallic-pen-(3-pack).asp


----------



## chrisjw (Aug 14, 2013)

I have been meaning to try out a paint pen. Thanks folks.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Aug 14, 2013)

These are the ones I mainly use - They are more professional and probably cost a little bit more. It will do hundreds of bottles and does not wipe off really easily without some sort of solvent.
https://www.kimballmidwest.com/Catalog/CatalogIndex.aspx?p=4144

or you can but testors brand which is a enamel paint marker and that works well also - part # 2545 for the white color one 

I hope this helps


----------



## chrisjw (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks Steve. I went out and checked our Home Depot. They were selling Sharpie Oil based medium point pens but I did not want to buy so many yet.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Sharpie-...-Marker-5-Pack-1770458/203599968#.UgwNF5Jwrng

I then went to Walmart and bought a rust-oleum paint pen. I tried it out. Dried quickly and easily washed off with water and a scrub brush but the tip is a huge blunt sponge. Its just to large to write anything without messing up somewhere along the way. Also, they only had white.


----------

